# I'm freaking out a little!!



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

Cash and Penny have been playing pretty rough tonight, chasing each other around, diving under the bed and wrestling. Then they settled down and Cash was laying next to me on the couch when he started panting, got off the couch and then was standing kind of funny. I went over to him because I thought that maybe he was choking and then Penny walked by him and he fell over. At that point I was freaking out a bit because I didn't know what was wrong with him. I got him some water and he drank it - laying down, he wouldn't get up! I started feeling him all over to see if I could feel anything out of the ordinary and when I was feeling his back right leg he got restless and got up so I would stop touching it. He was standing a little unsteady and he took a couple of awkward steps and then laid down again. He's clearly hurt his leg - which is not good news at all!! To make it worse, it's the back leg on the side that's missing the front leg, so his balance is completely off and he can barely walk 

Ugh - I can't believe this! He's already scheduled to go to the vet in the morning for shots, so I'll have them give him a thorough exam in his leg. We need some good thoughts that it's nothing serious!!


----------



## ZDOGSMOM (Sep 15, 2012)

Ziva, Izzy and I are sending positive healing energy to Cash tonight.

Hopefully he just pulled something while having his play time, or maybe a spasm in a muscle or tendon. Try to stay as calm as you can so he doesn't pick up on your tension. The vet will be able to check him out during his appointment tomorrow. But you may be surprised to see him right as rain before you even make it to the vet. Keep us informed .... and think positive!


----------



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

Thank you for the positive thoughts! Poor Cash tried to get up, cried and then tried to crawl over to me on the couch 

I picked him up and now he's cuddled up in my lap on the couch. Maybe some extra love and rest will help!


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

Oh poor Cash - I know it is horrible for you to watch him being so uncomfortable, but if he is uncomfortable he will be forced to rest it and let it recover.

I am sure your vet will give him some anti-inflamitarys and pain killers such as rimadyl. In the mean time give him a big hug from me.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

So sorry Cash has hurt his leg!! It is so distressing when they are in pain and you don't know what to do... Hopefully, it will turn out to be just a little muscle strain. Please keep us posted and let us know what the Vet thinks.


----------



## NeverGiveUpRAC (Aug 27, 2012)

Oh my!! Cole and I are ALSO sending love and positive, healing vibes Cash's way!!

Keep us updated!!!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Hoping rest will help him.
You might want to look for a sling ( goes under their belly) to help take some of the weight off the leg when he has to get up to go potty.


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

All good wishes to Cash. Hopefully just a sprain that will mend quickly.


----------



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

Thanks for all the well wishes! We just got back from the vet and I'm feeling much better. 

At first I was nervous because the vet took one look at Cash and immediately thought that his cruciate ligament was broken, while he was examining Cash - Cash was screaming and trying to get up, I was definitely thinking the worst. But luckily, the cruciate wasn't broken and it's just a deep tissue injury. Cash is on limited activity for a few days to let it heal. My vet loves Cash and I think he was as relieved as I was that it wasn't more serious - his comment was "I don't know what we would have done if it was his cruciate ligament, our boy would have been in trouble!" 

So now we are going to rest for a few days and make sure it heals. I'm going to need to not let these two play so rough - Cash's legs are just too important.


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Missed the thread... +1 wishing good health for Cash, he makes us smile :-*


----------



## lyra (Nov 2, 2012)

Glad to hear Cash is not too seriously injured. 

Wish you luck trying to control their play  Console yourself that there is little point in living a long life if it is a dull life!


----------



## SkyyMax (Apr 5, 2012)

Wishing Cash a speedy recovery!

V's always play hard, I am glad Cash is not seriously injured


----------



## ZDOGSMOM (Sep 15, 2012)

Thank goodness he's going to be ok.... well I guess you could try playing some soothing music... that seems to calm my critters at times....nice comfy blankets....if it's cold where you live maybe one of those microwave heated bean bag things you could put in Cash's blankets to make it more enticing to stay snuggled in...

We will continue to send healing energy Cash's way!


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

Any update? How's Cash's leg?


----------



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

Ozkar - thanks for asking! The vet thought briefly that it was his cruciate ligament, but it's just a deep tissue injury - thank goodness! So now the challenge is to limit his activity for a few days to let it heal. I've kept him quiet most of the day and this evening he spent about 30 minutes laying on the floor with Penny - biting each other in the face, I don't know why they think that's fun, but as long as they aren't running around, I'm fine with it. 

It's crazy to watch a three legged dog limp around, but in true Cash style he just acts like it's no big deal. Hopefully soon he'll be back to normal and in the future I'll have to keep their rambunctiousness down to a gentle roar!


----------



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

Cash is already complaining about his limited activity... 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mQXDQ85WBMI&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

I love watching mine laying on their backs together gnawing on each others faces. Zsa Zsa makes a cute little noise as she does it. I keep trying to video it, but as usual by the time I get the camera out, I've missed all the action.


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

So pleased Cash is going to be alright - we can all breathe a sigh of relief. I think Cash has won a lot of hearts on this forum and they will all be pleased to hear he might be a bit soar but will recover to play another day


----------



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

Ozkar - I should video Cash and Penny biting each other in the face - they get kind of loud with the noises they make and they you hear this high pitched whining and everyone assumes it's Penny because it's very girl-like, but nope, that would be my boy Cash!

Hotmischief - Cash seems to steal everyone's heart, there's just something about that dog that people fall in love with! Again yesterday at the vet people just can't help but pet him and comment on how happy and friendly he is. I love him to pieces, such a great guy!


----------



## candi30 (Jan 2, 2013)

That is scary!! So glad that he's ok!!!


----------



## smurfette (Jan 14, 2013)

Wishing Cash a speedy recovery - he is a sweetie pie!


----------



## jld640 (Sep 29, 2010)

Glad he's ok!

Good luck trying to train them to be careful!


----------



## Emily1970 (Apr 21, 2011)

I'm so glad he's going to be alright!! V kisses and hugs from our crew hoping for a speedy recovery!


----------



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

I think that I've created a little monster with Cash! I've been picking him up and down off the bed so that he wouldn't jump and this morning he was sleeping on my bed and I went into the other room. Cash got up and went to the foot of the bed and then stared barking for me to come and lift him down! He definitely likes to be babied and he's working me a little (ok a lot  ). 

Last night he went to the door to go out and go potty and as soon as I opened the door he spotted a bird in the yard and took off after it, jumping over the flower bed in the process - I think that he might be feeling a little better. . But I'm still going to make him take it easy for a couple more days.


----------



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

Hmm - it has been about a week and a half since Cash hurt his leg and it's gotten a little better, but he's still favoring it. I've done my best to keep him quiet and he's done pretty good, but he has had his moments where he's chased Penny around. 

Do you think that I should just keep trying to rest it or should I take him back to the vet for another look?


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

That's a tough one to answer.
Some injuries can take 6 weeks to heal and its only been a short time. If your asking could the problem be bigger than what showed on the xray, the answer is yes.
Small tears can be missed with just xrays.
Most of the time if my dogs are weight bearing on the leg, without much discomfort I will give them a chance to heal on their own before going forward with the vet.
With your Cash I know its different because he only has 3 legs. You know your vet well, so I would give them a call and just pick their brain.
Sorry, I don't know the right answer for you. I always second guess myself on if the rest is going to be the right thing to do, or is it just dragging out the inevitable.


----------



## candi30 (Jan 2, 2013)

If he is still favouring his other leg I would try to keep resting him.
I know it's hard but you want to make sure it heals properly.
Maybe I'm just paranoid??

When is your next vet visit?


----------



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

Man - Cash is still favoring his back leg! I talked to my vet and I have another appointment on Tuesday for a recheck. Today it really seems to be bothering Cash, he was running around with Penny earlier, but now he's really trying to hold it up while he's walking which as you can imagine is not easy to do.  

He's a trooper, trying to act like it's normal - hopefully it's still just something that needs rest!


----------



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

Well - the diagnosis is in and it's not what I was hoping for! We went back to the vet today for another exam and X-rays - the good news is the his cruciate ligament / knee look great and that's not the problem. Bad news is that he has borderline hip dysplasia  The right hip (which is the leg he's been limping on) is worse than the left, but that's where the pain is coming from. For now we are just going to do pain management and keep an eye on it. 

Not the news that I wanted - poor Cash doesn't need anymore leg issues. I just hope that this doesn't get drastically worse. Now the next problem is that I have to keep him calm, no playing, no rough housing, for two weeks. The only way that I can see that happening is to separate him and Penny - which neither one will like!


----------



## smurfette (Jan 14, 2013)

Sorry to hear that CrazyCash - keeping you all in our prayers and thinking of Cash and Penny as this impacts on everyone! May the next two weeks fly by and end with good results!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Poor Cash, I hope the meds give him some relief. Give him a hug for me.
I think your only way of keeping Cash on rest is to exercise Penny daily.


----------



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

Thank you - Cash loves hugs. 

I think that you are right, to keep Cash somewhat calm, I need to wear out Penny - she keeps trying to get him to play. Last night they were both sleeping, I walked out of the room and the next thing I knew they were running crazy through the house chasing each other. The pain meds make Cash feel better, so he just wants to run around with her!


----------



## KB87 (Jan 30, 2012)

Haeden wants me to send a roo roo roo to Cash. I hope a little rest and starts feeling better soon!


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

I am so sorry to hear about Cash, lots of long distance hugs from the UK. I hope he feels better soon.


----------



## SkyyMax (Apr 5, 2012)

Hugs from Skyy and Max - hope Cash will feel better soon1


----------

